# Old french grammar book



## Troutmaster08 (Apr 21, 2020)

Old book on french grammar with an address written in the cover with the year 1933. It has some pencil writing on the inside as well.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2020)

Brings back memories. I took two years of french in high school. Not my best subject but I Managed to squeeked by.


----------

